# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New pics of my 275 liter (~73 gal) tank



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok, this is what it used to be and now this is what it's now.
I know it looks like a mess, but I got some new plants in there so it hasn't settled yet nor fully grown in.









Whole tanl view









Left side 









Middle part









Right side









Tank specs: 
Vol: 275 liters (~73 US-gal) 110x50x50cm
Water: pH 6,8
KH 1 
GH 3-5 
NO3 10
Temp. 26 C
Light: 12x18W fluorescents
Ferts&stuff: 12ml PMDD every week + DIY CO2 system

Fish: 
Angelfish couple
16 rummynose tetras
6 x-ray tetras
12 Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis (lemon tetra)
6 Thayeria boehlkei (penguin tetra)
12 Corydoras sterbai
7 Parotocinlus jumbo (pitbull pleco)
1 apistogramma agassizi female (with a tumor)

Plants: 
Ceratophyllum demersum (rear left)
Egeria densa (left)
Heteranthera zosterifolia (left)
Hygrophila angustifolia (front left)
Vallisneria asiatica var. biwaensis (front middle-left)
Nymphae lotus (front left)
Myriophyllum matogrossense var. green (rear middle)
Rotala rotundifolia (middleground middle)
Rotala rotundifolia var. green (middleground middle)
Rotala macranda (middleground middle)
Micranthemum umbrosum (middleground middle)
Anubias barteri, Anubias barteri var nana, Anubias coffeefolia (on the rocks







)
Cryptocoryne balansae (on left side of big swordplant)
Echinodorus peruensis (front left, middle and right)
Ludwigia repens (rear right)
Echinodorus argentinensis (middleground right)
Echinodorus cordifolius (potted in right)
Vallisneria spiralis (rear right)
Vallisneria nana (front right)
Echinodorus tenellus (front)
Eichornia azurea (rear left, water surface, front left, rear right)

All comments and ideas for enhancing the aquascape are welcome


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

The plant health looks real good, and sterbai's are my favorite Cory. 

Have you ever had any CO2/pH problems with a KH=1? That seems like a potential problem waiting to happen. It seems most recommend a KH>=3.

As to aquascaping suggestions, I'd like to see a little more variability in height and color contrasts. Getting some more mid-ground height plants or an area of foreground plants might give the tank more depth. Perhaps some lower-growing, darker green Anubias.

Overall, the tank looks lush and in good health. I like it. Just wanted to offer up a few thoughts.

Brian.


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by BSS:
> The plant health looks real good, and sterbai's are my favorite Cory.
> ...


Thank you for your thoughts!

The tap water here is very soft and slightly acidic. 
Well... You're right - to balance possible daily differences in pH I should add some more carbonates in water. Sofar I haven't faced any problems that I would have related to pH/CO2/KH -ratio. It may be that the pH gets down to 6,6 during nights, but with CO2 addition theres no fear of pH getting too high. The fish I've chosen live in nature in acidic and very soft conditions.
Whether the plants would need more CO2, I have no idea - you tell me. At the moment I have 2 Tetra CO2-Optimat diffusion tubes in there and I would guess the amount of dissolved CO2/day is around 140ml, which is theoreticly ~275mg of pure CO2.

I have been planning to change the aquascape a lot and I will definately keep your idea on my mind when doing it - thanks


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks gr8 with the textures and shapes but some red accents will really bring things out







My 2-cents worth


----------

